# Uomini in kilt (Sottotitolo: E 4. Ma divento sempre più brava ;) )



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2013)

Di nuovo in aeroporto.

Non so che cosa si fumi da queste parti, ma qua girano gruppetti di uomini e donne con ridicoli cappellini rosa o magliette con scritte machissime, diretti a addio al nubilato o celibato all'estero.

Sono assolutamente certa che se si trattasse di me e delle mie amichette mi sentirei fighissima con quei cappellini. 
Faremmo pure di peggio. Voglio dire, quando è uscito il primo film di Harry Potter siamo andate al cinema con la saetta disegnata con la matita nera; i nostri uomini ci seguivano a un buon 100 metri di distanza per non far capire che erano con noi :mrgreen:

Ma visto dal'esterno mi fa tristezza. Che cretina che sono.

Invece, mi è andata di culo che ho beccato due uomini -e che omacci!- in kilt.
Io *adoro* gli uomini in kilt.
Una volta a una festa in maschera all'università un mio compagno si è presentato appunto in vestito scozzese, e ho sentito una tale frustata di eccitazione che ci ho messo un mese prima che potessi rivolgergli la parola senza immaginarmi di farmelo sopra una cattedra.
Lui in kilt ovviamente.

Se fossi una stilista di moda, farei di tutto per cercare di lanciare la tendenza delle gonne per gli uomini... slurp. (Sì, sì, lo so, state tirando tutti un sospiro di sollievo che io non sia una stilista di moda...)

Purtroppo mentre godevo della vista della linea dei polpacci di questi fantastici esemplari, ta-zan!
Arrivano le solite cose.

Nausea, potente e improvvisa. Sudori freddi e caldi. Lucine bianche davanti agli occhi. Mi gira la testa. Sento le mani ghiacciate. Nausea sempre più forte, non mi reggo in piedi. Sapevo che era questione di poche decine di secondi e poi sarei svenuta.

Ormai è assodato. Sono cose di origine nervosa, che mi accadono solo mentre volo o sono in procinto di partire. 

Sono stata _bravissima_.

Ero vicina a dei divanetti, ho appoggiato il borsone e mi sono distesa (sono collassata, più che altro, ma almeno nella direzione giusta) con le gambe in alto. 
Ho chiamato una mia amica (selezione rapida), che -preparata- mi ha ricordato che non stavo davvero male ma che era l'ansia. Mi ha ripetuto che tutto andrà bene, che dovevo focalizzarmi sulle cose che potevo fare, che sarei riuscita a ... etc etc.

10 minuti neppure ed era passata.
Mi sono rialzata con cautela, ho preso il mio borsone e via.

E intanto pensavo... diamine... dove sono i gentiluomini di una volta?
Perchè non sono arrivati quei due splendidi esemplari a sventolarmi con i loro kilt? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alessandra (7 Giugno 2013)

sei fortissima! 
sono sicura che se ti sventolavano loro....ti saresti ripresa in un minuto e mezzo 

bacione!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Alessandra;bt8571 ha detto:
			
		

> sei fortissima!
> sono sicura che se ti sventolavano loro....ti saresti ripresa in un minuto e mezzo
> 
> bacione!


Se mi sventolavano coi loro kilt non solo mi riprendevo in mezzo minuto, ma rischiavano pure la loro virtù lì nella hall


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

io starei malissimo in kilt, gambe magre e storte .... meglio i pantaloni va.

Ma davvero non ti ha aiutato nessuno?


----------



## Minerva (7 Giugno 2013)

in effetti una volta che si è consapevoli che si tratta di attacchi di panico puoi imparare a gestirteli sempre meglio.
e constato che sei sulla strada d i usarli per tacchinare:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8574 ha detto:
			
		

> io starei malissimo in kilt, gambe magre e storte .... meglio i pantaloni va.
> 
> Ma davvero non ti ha aiutato nessuno?


Il kilt dona a chiunque.

(allo stesso modo un mio amico sostiene che chiunque stia bene in tanga. Femmine e maschi. E questo la dice lunga su di lui )

Cmq no, non mi ha aiutato nessuno, ma aveva senso. Sembravo -ed ero- in controllo della situazione. E forse è stato meglio così, perchè persone preoccupate avrebbero invece aumentato lo stato di ansia. La mia amica -come da programma- non mi ha detto "poverina oddio", ma è stata calma e "fredda".
Ha funzionato.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2013)

Minerva;bt8575 ha detto:
			
		

> in effetti una volta che si è consapevoli che si tratta di attacchi di panico puoi imparare a gestirteli sempre meglio.
> e constato che sei sulla strada d i usarli per tacchinare:mrgreen:


I due splendidi omacci in kilt mi sono scappati ahimè 

Basta, la prima volta che do una festa sarà in costume con tema scozzese.
E invito solo uomini single


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8577 ha detto:
			
		

> Il kilt dona a chiunque.
> 
> (allo stesso modo un mio amico sostiene che chiunque stia bene in tanga. Femmine e maschi. E questo la dice lunga su di lui )
> 
> ...


ahhh. Ti avevo immaginato a gambe in alto sdraiata su dei divanetti in preda alle convulsioni. 
Brava amica :up:


----------

